# Hanoverian x Thoroughbred Critique!



## Eyesupheelsdown (Jul 3, 2015)

This is a 7 year old Hanoverian x Thoroughbred that my friend is looking into buying. His feet have been left way too long, but other than that, how is his conformation? Sorry these aren't the best shots as he has a saddle on him, but it's all I have of him standing square. My friend would be using him for eventing. Thank you so much!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

nice . long legs with long canons. but bone looks very solid. pastern angle and length is good. I like him quite a bit.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I agree that the cannons are a bit long. But this is a real nice horse.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

As previously said his cannons are long. He may forge at the trot due to his legginess with a short body. His neck appears a bit thick and course. his bone is a bit light I think. As you stated, poor photos. 

Get that western tack off, clean up his mane and tail, trim his feet and ride him English getting him moving in a balanced way and i think he will be quite nice.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Elana said:


> Get that western tack off


Haha, my thought exactly .
When I read the title I expected to see a horse used for jumping or eventing. I wouldn't know why you'd use a horse with those breeds and looks as a Western horse.

My personal preference is a bit longer backed for a more balanced look. 

Not sure if the Hanoverian on the papers is just cause WBs are in right now or if the parents are actually good horses. Unfortunately, quite often the TB x European WB crosses in North America are not deliberate performance breedings, but someone with a substandard (OT)TB mare that breeds a "Warmblood" for maximum profit.

That being said, I think the TB has a crucial role un Warmblood breeding and can improve lines very much when done right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

Not a weight carrier but will move fast. Not a horse i would buy but im fat. If the rider is slim the horse will be perfect.


----------



## AmyD (Jun 1, 2015)

Very nice looking! If he has an attitude to match his looks, and nothing hiding under the western saddle, that we can't see in the picture, I would definitely tell your friend to buy him!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'd want to see what he looks like without the saddle on before passing a complete opinion
Longer than average legs + a short back could result in a horse that 'over reaches' all the time which can be a pain especially if they're treading on their shoes
I'd wonder why his feet are so bad - not been in regular work for a while - why?


----------

